# When did you tell people?



## Mickey1994

I not sure when I should tell my friends and the rest of my family that I'm pregnant. I've already told my mom and my brother, but that's it. I don't talk to my father much, but I know I should tell him soon. I want to tell him next time I see him because I'd rather do it face to face.

When do you think is the best time to tell friends and extended family?

Another question: When did you tell your teachers and counselors at school? I'm not having my baby until July of next year, so I don't think this school year will be affected too much by my pregnancy.

Thanks!


----------



## beanzz

I told most of my friends pretty much straight away, I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I couldn't help myself :haha: I told them to keep it off facebook though cos i hadn't told my dad and he didn't find out til 12 weeks. 

Cant help with the school part im sorry, I'm at work instead of uni so I had to tell work straight away also, as there was heavy lifting involved in my job.


----------



## xXerinXx

I told my extended family after my 12 weeks appt. My friends found out when I was about 8 or 9 weeks becuase my OH was telling everybody! Haha :dohh:. 

The school staff (teachers, counsolors, principals ect.) found out because everyone was talking about it. They came to me really. Most people wait until 12 weeks because it's considered the 'safe mark'. 

Good luck!


----------



## jemmie1994

told my two best friends straight away then eveyone else found out from my mum after my 12 week scan :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

I want to tell them (my friends) now, but I only want them to know. I know most of them won't be able to keep their mouths shut. I love them, but these people can't keep secrets to save their lives.


----------



## KiwiMOM

Mickey1994 said:


> I want to tell them (my friends) now, but I only want them to know. I know most of them won't be able to keep their mouths shut. I love them, but these people can't keep secrets to save their lives.

thats rough :( I only told people I was 100% wouldn't spread the news til 12 weeks, I didn't even tell one of my flatmates til then :haha: it was hard but I was really sick til about 9 weeks so managed to avoid people for the first while completely, then I just said I'd been sick.. this one guy got it into his head I had cancer :dohh:


----------



## Mickey1994

KiwiMOM said:


> this one guy got it into his head I had cancer :dohh:

Oh dear! :lol:

I only have one friend who I know would keep it a secret so I'm probably going to tell her soon because I really wan't to talk to someone about it. I think I'll wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone else.


----------



## beanzz

Sucks that your friends won't keep your secret for you :( my friends are rubbish and don't keep secrets either and I knew telling them meant I didn't have to bother telling everyone that didn't matter... That was done for me!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mickey1994

beanzz said:


> Sucks that your friends won't keep your secret for you :( my friends are rubbish and don't keep secrets either and I knew telling them meant I didn't have to bother telling everyone that didn't matter... That was done for me!! :dohh: :haha:

That's exactly why I don't want to tell them. This news is just to much for some of them to handle right now. I know it would start with one person going "I'm not supposed to tell anyone, but Mickey's knocked up. Don't tell anyone else." Then like a chain reaction, everyone else would find out one by one.


----------



## rainbows_x

I told close friends pretty much when we found out. I told my mum and dad at 8 weeks and everyone else after my 12 week scan. x


----------



## KiwiMOM

Mickey1994 said:


> Oh dear! :lol:
> 
> I only have one friend who I know would keep it a secret so I'm probably going to tell her soon because I really wan't to talk to someone about it. I think I'll wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone else.

definitely have SOMEONE you can talk to, my OH didn't want anyone to know but he definitely didn't make things easy on me in the early days so I needed to be able to talk to friends. One friend knew from the start (we aren't really friends any more) because I nearly vomited in front of her before I knew and she asked what was wrong.. I said I didn't know but my period was a week late and that's when I decided to test :haha: 

But being able to talk about it with someone really helped me choose what I wanted, separate from what my parents and my OH would want. And it made things less scary. :hugs: hope you find someone to talk to, there's always us! :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Never... :blush:
I just never felt like it was anyone's business except my family and close friends. :shrug:


----------



## jadek

I'm due in July too! I'm not planning on telling any extended family until around 12 weeks. I'm going to try to keep it off Facebook. In my opinion, the friends who talk to you the most off of Facebook are the only ones who should know, it's like if they don't bother to ask what's up then I don't think I'd want to tell them. People will always find out in their own ways eventually.


----------



## BeckiiAndBump

I think its best to tell your dad before you tell anyone else in case he hears from someone else (i made that mistake). Just make sure you plan what you are going to say before hand. Also you may think that you dont need to tell your school yet but the sooner you tell them the more they can support you. Also telling them you are pregnant will help them understand why you have less energy and explain sickness. Good luck xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I told every1 pretty much straight away as I was just excited but I think waiting until 12+weeks is better


----------



## 060509.x

I told most my family before 12 weeks!
I just posted my scan photos on Facebook for the first time ever, so anyone who sees them is going to know...


----------



## blamesydney

Well, I'd definitely at least tell a close friend or two. It's fun to share the news with people who will be excited for you. And as for school, you'd be SUPRISED how much your pregnancy actually will get in the way. The further along you get, the more appointments you get, causing you to miss ALOT of school. I'd just go ahead and inform your councelour, because they can really help with things like that. I was lucky, because my school actually has a pregnancy school with it, so as soon as I found out, I told my councelour, and she put me in the school and all my classes are online AND she worked it out so I could graduate before my baby's born. Also, we can leave for any type of baby related appointment. Even if it's just to baby shop with your mum. :haha:

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## X__Kimberly

well i kept it hush hush till i was about 10 weeks 
only person i told was my 2 friends that were texting me the whole time when i was at the doctor's doing to blood test.
but everyone knew! it got around fast!


----------



## samisshort

I told my mom, mom's boyfriend, and grandma at about 8 weeks (I knew for two weeks already) I told my boyfriend the second I peed on the test - I was on the phone with him lol.

I told everyone else at 20 weeks when I found out he was a boy. Then about a month or less ago, I told my dad and my grandpa. (my grandpa because I was scared of his reaction - he's close to me, and my dad because he isn't really in my life)

Everyone else that didn't find out at 20 weeks, is finding out, because of how big my belly is now.... :dohh:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

i told my mum dad brother sisters at about 7 weeks... i told rest of my family at 9weeks 6days afta havin an emergancy scan, close friends at 13 weeks, everyone else about 16weeks xx


----------



## babycakes16

well im 12 weeks now and i still havent told many people, don't plan to either really as i only have 2really close friends and they've alredy known since week 4, so has my closest cousin, my mum, OH and his parents. I plan to tell a couple more people and then that'll be it until people start to notice my belly getting bigger or unless they generally ask how i am

i'm telling uni when i go bk after xmas, i was waiting till 12 weeks


----------



## mommie2be

I only told my Mom & Dad. My mom told the rest of my family, news spreads like wildfire around my family. :haha: 
I only told a few of my friends then I just let it go and let people find out on their own. 
I had to tell my counsler at school early because I had the opportunity to graduate a semester early & I wanted to take it but you have to have a good reason & being pregnant was a great one. 
I didn't have to tell my teachers because when the new school year started I had a big enough belly for them to just know. :thumbup:


----------



## kazer395

with me i wish i would of waiting untill my 12 week scan, cos as soon as people heard that i was pregnant people started making snide comments like
"oh yeah, i wont believe it untill i see the scan!" like i was making it all up or something!!

fair enough alot of my mates have done that, lied about being pregnant to get attention from people, but i lost alot of respect from them for doing this. 

i dont know what people you know will be like, but this is my experience (then again people i know may just be d**ks)


----------



## snowfia

I told FOB and my best friends the day I found out.
Told mum a couple of days after. Was going to wait to tell dad but he walked in when I was telling mum :dohh:
Told everyone else between 12 and 14 weeks :)

I told school before i told mum though as I just broke down and had to talk to an adult about it and one teacher came to the doctors with me as my mum wasn't answering her phone that day :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

I told OH about 2 seconds after getting the result. :haha: I woke him up and he was like "That's nice" and was kinda like "WHAT?" He was very happy really :D lol.

Told best friend a day or 2 later. Then Mum about 5 weeks and she told all the family. I announced after my 12 week scan to everyone else :flower:


----------



## BellasMom4912

i waited until i had a 10 week scan to tell everyone else. my parents found out at 6 weeks along with FOB. good luck! parents were my hardest part.


----------



## emilliewyn92

I told my mum & sisters straight away, then I told my two best friends & other family after my first scan (though this was at 9 weeks so still early!) 
I work, so I told all my work friends at 14 weeks :) 
It was sooooooooo hard to keep a secret at first but I kinda got used to it, when it came to telling everyone at 14 weeks I kinda didnt want to!!!xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I told my OH first, at 5 weeks when I found out. Then told a close friend a week later, and so did OH. Then his parents about 10 weeks, then mine at about 15. Everyone found out after about 12 weeks and I do regret telling my parents so late. I was scared of their reaction but the fact I put it off made their reaction ten times worse x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My OH found out the same day.. He was with me when I did the 2nd and 3rd tests lol. I was 4weeks.
We told my parents and his parents a few days later (apart from is dad)..
And then my grandparents.. 
We told 3 friends each (inc his cousin) with strict instruction they didnt tell anyone...
But his cousin spread it about :growlmad: I nearly killed him as I really wanted to wait to find everything was okay before people knew :(
I had to tell work as soon as I found out due to the nature of my job..

But pretty much everyone knew by the time I was 6weeks.. :dohh:
xx


----------



## Mosnippy

i am a blabber mouth and told a dozen people within a few days haha OH was first to know, then Best friend, found out at 4 weeks, then told so many by end of the week lol we waited to tell OH family as he wanted to tell his Kiddies first, then we told his MOm and brothers. 

I am slightly older , told work early due to morning sickness etc... 

but do think the sooner you tell your school etc they might be able to support you. 

Good luck!
x


----------



## devon_91x

I found out at 4 weeks and told my OH the same day. I told my sister at 5 weeks, and a friend at work at 6 weeks. I feel bad because i havn't told my whole family yet or my best friends. I only told my sister because i tell her EVERYTHING and i only told the girl at work because i was getting stomach cramps that i was worried about, and she is training to be a midwife so i spoke to her about it and told me it was all normal.

I'm now almost 7 weeks and i have my first midwife appointment on Weds. I really need to tell my mum and my boss (as i have heavy lifting etc involved in my job) but i'm just too nervous to tell my mum :( :dohh:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ive only told OH so far and dnt plan to tell anyone else till 12 weeks, might tell my parents a little before, but I havent decided.


----------



## Mickey1994

Thanks ladies! I forgot to mention that I told the father of my baby and he told his parents. I also told my best friend a few days ago. She's the only one I can trust with something like this. I'm going to tell my dad on Wednesday when I see him. I'm soooo nervous.


----------

